# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  der neuste Modeschrei....

## schiene

[img][http://de.fishki.net/picsw/082008/19...dress.jpg/img]

----------


## Enrico

::  will auch sonen T-Shirt   ::

----------


## Robert

Und hier das mit dem Tippfehler:

----------


## schiene

Der Anzug auf Bild eins wäre doch auch nen schöner Hochzeitsanzug  :: ,besonders in Thailand

----------


## schiene

Auch bei den Frisuren gibts neue Trends zu verzeichnen....

----------

